
Show HN: Live map to help with social distancing - piotrgrudzien
https://socialdistancing.app/
======
piotrgrudzien
The best way for you and me to fight COVID-19 is to #stayathome and avoid
crowds! If you absolutely have to go outside, this app is here to help you do
it safely. Share your location and use this map to avoid crowds.

Your fully anonymised location data is used purely to be displayed on this map
for 5 minutes. Your data won't be used for any other purpose. In order to
provide most accurate location data, use this app on your .

Avoid crowds and help #flattenthecurve!

